# Plain clay litter getting hard to find



## Cloud (Oct 3, 2005)

After trying a bunch of different types of litter, I found I like regular Fresh Step NON-scoopable clay litter. I like the plain clay litter because it's flushable as far as I know (providing all the lose litter is knocked off) and it just seems easier to me. I just scoop fecal matter everyday and dump the whole thing once a week. 

Only problem--it's getting kind of hard to find. Most stores carry several different brands of scoopable litter, but I'm lucky to find one bag of non. And I'm jealous--because the other kinds come in nice bins, and I have to wrestle around with leaking, messy bags.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

have a look on the net, froogle is excelent at find cheap stuff, and you can always get a cheapo clastic dustbin to keep it in, thats what i do with my dog food


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree with Jezza, there's bound to be someone selling the litter on the Internet.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Clay litter is not flushable, and sooner or later you are going to block your plumbing.
Please read the boxes. Flushable litter tends to be made of biodegradable material like paper, pine, corncobs or wheat.


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

I've never actually heard of flushable litter, and clay litter probably would clog a toilet.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

The litter is not flushable if you want to empty the entire box. No one should ever empty the entire box into the toilet.

Clumps of feces and urine are flushable if you use the following litters or their equivalent:

Nature's Miracle
Swheat Scoop
Yesterday's News
Feline Pine
World's Best Cat Litter

These are all made of organic materials that degrade over time. 

A clay based litter is NOT flushable at ANY time. Clumps with clay based litter on them will eventually ruin your plumbing!

Sparklekitty, these are the flushable brands that I know of. I have used the Nature's Miracle for nine months with Gizmo and I simply put her clumps into the toilet at once. This disposes of the cat byproducts easily without messing up the pipes. There are more brands but all will state on the box whether they are flushable, and they also indicate that only clumps can be flushed, not the entire catbox full.


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Try Walmart or Target for an assortment of non-clumping clay litters. 

Cheers!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I would advise not flushing anything down your toilet -- even flushable cat litter. We had our toilets back up into the house about six months ago because of items that are supposed to be flushable but ended up clogging the pipes anyway.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Wal-Mart's Special Kitty store brand cat litter does not claim to be either scoopable or non-scoopable, but it does not clump. I have heard plenty of people complain that it doesn't clump, which in this case would be excellent for you. It is also very, very lightly scented.

No one should pay more than $3 for plain clay litter. 8)


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

At my house, I'm the one in charge of my kitty's litter. So I scoop it once a day and put the plastic bag full of nasties into an empty container of litter, to contain the smell. Then at the end of the week, I throw it out. I think that it's less hassle to throw it out rather than flush it.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 3, 2005)

I've thought of using one of those diaper bag systems. Think that would work to corral the clumps until disposed of?


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

I've never heard of one of those, Cloud.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Cloud said:


> I've thought of using one of those diaper bag systems. Think that would work to corral the clumps until disposed of?


Yes, it is called Diaper Genie. There is a cat litter version called Petmate LitterLocker. The Petmate LitterLocker is an excellent product. The refills are pricey but they are very strong and pleasantly scented so they are worth every penny.

Someone here told me that Diaper Genie refills also fit in the Petmate Litterlocker. Well.....they fit, but they are much, much weaker bags and break easily. I much perfer the Littermate version. The LitterLocker is also much cheaper than the Diaper Genie.


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

What is the litter locker? I've never heard of it.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

KittyGirl14 said:


> What is the litter locker? I've never heard of it.


Do a search for: litterlocker.com


----------



## Cloud (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm going to try Sweatscoop. I just got my super-duper giganto Rubbermaid litterbox and put it in. We'll see!


----------

